# BMW live/ Internet coding



## Gre8tW8LL (Aug 10, 2009)

Is there a code to activate BMW live to access the Internet? Thanks in advance 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VO Option Code 6AL, or directly FDL Code HU_CIC (or HU_NBT) => ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE = aktiv.


----------



## Gre8tW8LL (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Shawn, I'll try it out tmrw.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## https://www.bim (Jun 21, 2013)

may i know if there any special component install before can use internet? i hear it require the build in cellphone?


shawnsheridan said:


> VO Option Code 6AL, or directly FDL Code HU_CIC (or HU_NBT) => ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE = aktiv.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

https://www.bim said:


> may i know if there any special component install before can use internet? i hear it require the build in cellphone?


No special hardware per se'. You need CIC with Combox or NBT, and a Phone with Bluetooth tethering.

It is not easy though. You can read what I did to make it work here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70


----------



## izen (Jul 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> VO Option Code 6AL, or directly FDL Code HU_CIC (or HU_NBT) => ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE = aktiv.


After adding 6AL to retrofit NBT, "BMW Live" appears but grey in colour. tried to FDL a few things. still grey out. any means to bring it 'alive'?


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

I've also been playing around with these options and here's what I did and learned.
I did this coding on a 2013 F20:

First I activated these options:

HU_NBT, 3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE:
ONLINE_SERVICES = aktiv / Werte=01
ONLINE_BROWSER = beide_aktiv / Werte=03 
ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE = aktiv / Werte=01

That activated the options BMW Live and Internet. However BMW Live was working, but Internet was not. It kept saying that It coud not connect via the mobile phone.

After tinkering a while with this, before changing a few other options and hitting that FDL Code button, I first decided to select the "Update Services" option in the Connecteddrive menu thinking that it would reset any kind of changes that I might have done...

... However that was not the case! The BMW Live and Internet options remained but now I got another error when trying to access the internet. Now it changed to "server not available".

This made me think that perhaps the problem isn't the internet not working through the phone but another thing... No DNS resolution.

And in fact that is the case. If you enter the IP address instead of the name address it works: (http://173.194.45.16 instead of http://www.google.com)










Now, in order to use internet we need one of two things:

- A way to code a DNS server into the car;

or

- A good online proxy site that can function using only it's ip address. This way the site loads the pages we want to see and we can just use the site's IP address without needing DNS.

I've been trying a few, but so far no success.


I hope someone has better luck!


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

I've been looking around (in the car and the forums) and I still don't understand the reason why I can only get internet to work on the car through iphone using only IP addresses and not with the normal name resolution.
Does anyone have any recommendation?
Did I miss something?
Is the "Internet fairy" hitting my car's internet with her wand so that everything gets messed up?


----------



## fbsc81 (Dec 28, 2013)

I've got a question about activating these services - If I activate BMW Live/Online, do I lose the real time traffic info that is displayed on the nav map?


----------



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

Any luck with the DNS issue? I have run into the same problem


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Yup!
Use this site as the homepage:
Http://193.111.141.55

Then just open the sites through it!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

DocNuas said:


> Yup!
> Use this site as the homepage:
> Http://193.111.141.55
> 
> ...


DNS issue fixed after last update !!

UPD05021

www.bmw.com/update


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

DocNuas said:


> I've also been playing around with these options and here's what I did and learned.
> I did this coding on a 2013 F20:
> 
> First I activated these options:
> ...


Hi!
What software version is on your NBT?
Could you send your .NCD file to [email protected] please?


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

*HU_NBT CAFD file*



avgor said:


> Hi!
> What software version is on your NBT?
> Could you send your .NCD file to [email protected] please?


Hi guys, 
i have also a new NBT after july 2014.
Would you mind to send to me that HU_NBT CAFD file in order to compare with the mine?
Thank you very much.
Mi email [email protected]


----------



## guillaume.db (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello
I have a F20 with :

```
S609A NAVIGATIONSSYSTEM PROFESSIONAL 
S612A BMW ASSIST
S614A INTERNET VORBEREITUNG
S615A ERWEITERTE BMW ONLINE INFORMATION 
S616A BMW ONLINE
S674A HIFI-SYSTEM HARMAN/KARDON 
S698A AREA-CODE 2
S6AAA BMW TELESERVICES
S6ABA STEUERUNG TELESERVICES
S6NFA MUSIC-SCHNITTSTELLE FUER SMARTPHONE 
S6NLA ANBIND.BLUETOOTH-U.USB-GERAETE INKL 
S6VAA CIC ZUSTEUERUNG
```
I have no more subscription to services, what I need to do to have Internet and BMW live with my iPhone using tethering ?
I have already all lines in "Connected Drive" ...

Just code my HU_CIC with ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE = aktiv ?
Regards


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

guillaume.db said:


> Hello
> I have a F20 with :
> 
> ```
> ...


For European cars with cmb_ecall (assist) and hu_cic (I have not tried other headunits)

Live:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8195146&postcount=45

Live and internet:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8128750&postcount=13


----------



## guillaume.db (Feb 12, 2014)

Thx
I will try this tomorrow...
Regards


----------



## guillaume.db (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello
I have a problem with BMW Online and Internet activation on my French 2012 F20 BMW.
I have tried to do : http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8128750&postcount=13

To change FA, could you confirm that I need to push on "EDIT" button under "Vehicule Order :", go to FAList/FA/FZAuftrag/Header and edit "Vinlong=......" line with the new VIN ?
After that, save and activate again FA and "Code FDL" ?

I have tried with your 3 different VIN

With some, BMW Online says that I need to activate bluetooth data services, with other it says "activation in progress" but nothing happen
Internet says "Unnavalaible in your country" or "activate bluetooth data services"

On my car, by default "ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE" where on "Nitch_aktiv"
I have tried with "Aktiv" without success :/

Could you help me ? I'm lost 

Sorry for my bad english...


----------



## mgarciah (Sep 23, 2012)

I assume that you have the bluetooth working fine and that your phone or service provider allows you to make tethering, once you have this you have to aktiv the ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE, everytime you make any change on your programming I suggest you to erase the phone and pair it again, once you paired it you must be caapable to check the Data services for your phone, if you don't have this you have to solve it before continue, if you have all this done, and at least for my E70, BMW will check if your VIN is allowed to access Internet, this is why the system get stuck activating the service, for this you must save a VIN that was authorized from BMW to access the Internet, check my thread at bmwcoding to save a VIN using tool32, I don't know if this is going to work on a F20, but chances are.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

mgarciah said:


> I assume that you have the bluetooth working fine and that your phone or service provider allows you to make tethering, once you have this you have to aktiv the ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE, everytime you make any change on your programming I suggest you to erase the phone and pair it again, once you paired it you must be caapable to check the Data services for your phone, if you don't have this you have to solve it before continue, if you have all this done, and at least for my E70, BMW will check if your VIN is allowed to access Internet, this is why the system get stuck activating the service, for this you must save a VIN that was authorized from BMW to access the Internet, check my thread at bmwcoding to save a VIN using tool32, I don't know if this is going to work on a F20, but chances are.


It is not possible to change combox vin with tool32 on F-series.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

If you code "ECU" in svt-tree, you will code every ecu installed in the car. If you had engine running, I suppose this is normal what happened.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mlodeks said:


> I did not code it it just happens when I coded ECU.


No. You did not code one ECU, you coded the entire SVT by clicking at top and selecting CODE.


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes I coded entire SVT( all ECU's) how can I get rid of that Error?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mlodeks said:


> Yes I coded entire SVT( all ECU's) how can I get rid of that Error?


That error means it failed VO Coding. It is not a persistent error. As I wrote, you cannot code DME with motor running.


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

Is there a way of fixing it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mlodeks said:


> Is there a way of fixing it?


Fix what? I just told you cdDeploy failure is not a persistent error. What is there to fix?

If you like, shut motor off, and VO Code DME. Then you won't see this error anymore.


----------



## la_allergic (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi guys!! Is it possible to activate live and internet on a retrofitted nbt with the same way? without using can-filters) as i understand, g4movtpt tried to activate by codding nbt with a fake vin but he did not told us about success.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I suppose you have a can filter if you have retrofitted NBT? Or did you pay 1000***8364; for a new set of FSC codes made for your original VIN?


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

la_allergic said:


> Hi guys!! Is it possible to activate live and internet on a retrofitted nbt with the same way? without using can-filters) as i understand, g4movtpt tried to activate by codding nbt with a fake vin but he did not told us about success.


Hi guys, i did the coding writting the fake vin but it remained just the same (BMW LIVE in grey color). One important thing is that i have Original NBT and i don´t have Can Filter emulator.

I have not bought the emulator yet.

Any suggestions?


----------



## la_allergic (Oct 24, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> I suppose you have a can filter if you have retrofitted NBT? Or did you pay 1000€ for a new set of FSC codes made for your original VIN?


Yes, you are right. I bought it to save dealer's warranty. But question is the same


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

I am in the same boat as you. Retrofitted NBT with the FSC codes. Now i can't activate bmw online/internet. Think the only way is to buy can filter or you can downgrade your istep to lower level then 50. I am at 49.4 now and i can activate bmw online and internet.


----------



## la_allergic (Oct 24, 2013)

sbc55 said:


> I am in the same boat as you. Retrofitted NBT with the FSC codes. Now i can't activate bmw online/internet. Think the only way is to buy can filter or you can downgrade your istep to lower level then 50. I am at 49.4 now and i can activate bmw online and internet.


does it work perfectly? what is i-step of your car and nbt?


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Can't really recall the istep but should be something like f010-03-5xx (psdzdata 49.4). BMW online/internet is working but i can't link to my android phone for bmw app because this is only available for psdzdata 50 and above.


----------



## v11jope (Mar 13, 2015)

*bmw live*

Dear ap90500

Thank you for your reply. Your posts and posts of shawnsheridan has been of great help to the community. Congratulations.

My car was imported from Germany with assistent, and from what I read in their posts, with the same characteristics, to your post, no longer have internet will three weeks. Perhaps the reason was the bmw servers are "offline". How can I know when the servers will be online? In case you still have no internet'll follow your method to see if I can have internet.

Greetings from Portugal


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

The servers are back online.


----------



## agusbadajoz (Jan 2, 2015)

Ronnocod said:


> The servers are back online.


Yes. They're working now.

:angel:


----------



## v11jope (Mar 13, 2015)

Can confirm that the server is down? 05/09/2015 Thanks


----------



## v11jope (Mar 13, 2015)

Ronnocod said:


> The servers are back online.


Can confirm that the server is down? 05/09/2015 Thanks


----------



## v11jope (Mar 13, 2015)

*server is down?*

Can confirm that the server is down? 05/09/2015 Thanks


----------



## chet2011 (May 16, 2011)

*Ssl certificate error websites*

Is it just me or most websites show

" NO SECURE CONNECTION WITH SERVER POSSIBLE. SSL CERTIFICATE CANNOT BE VALIDATED"

Was ounce able to browse most websites, now i receive this error on most pages.

Anybody know how to fix?


----------



## berzl (Dec 24, 2016)

Hello!

First sorry for my bad english, I´m from Austria (Europe) and have a Problem with my X3 F25 (CIC). Something goes wrong with my BMW Live/Internet services, ...

I have a working Swedish VIN. If I follow the forum-instructions everything works, BMW Live as well as Internet. However only until the next vehicle start.
Have now tested times the Fake VIN on the combox not overwritten with the original VIN. If I now with the Swedish Fake VIN, "update BMW servicese" execution goes BMW Live as well as Internet until the next vehicle start, ....

What am I doing wrong?!

please help,...


----------



## sicess (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello, dear fellow bmw coders,
Yestersay i have tried coding bmw live for my f30 lci 2016, i don't have any additional opts on my car that has to do something with internet, only bluetooth through which i can use hands-free and stream music. The thing that only changed after yesterdays coding, is i was able to enable mobile data sharing option under connections->bluetooth in my BMW. First when i connected my smartphone to my F30 and activated hotspot, then i went to connected drive option which was already factory default with some options (hotline, your service and etc.) most of them just have numbers to call in emergency. Then i just went ahead and pressed update bmw services, thought this would do the trick, but unfortunately it keeps on transferring data, then the message "Bmw services updated successful" appears without adding any other options on my bmw connectedrive.

Here is mine car equipment:
Selection Of COP Relevant Vehicles
S205A	Automatic Transmission
S230A	Extra Package, EU-Specific
S258A	Tire With Run-Flat Functionality
S2FHA	BMW LA Wheel, V Spoke 390
S2PAA	Wheel Bolt Retainer
S2VBA	Tire Pressure Display
S302A	Alarm System
S320A	Deleted, Model Lettering
S423A	Floor Mats, Velours
S428A	Warning Triangle And First Aid Kit
S465A	Through-Loading System
S493A	Storage Compartment Package
S494A	Seat Heating Driverpassenger
S4AEA	Armrest Front, Retractable
S4LUA	Black, Highgloss Perlglanz Chrome Accent
S4NEA	Blow-By Heater
S502A	Headlight Cleaning System
S508A	Park Distance Control (PDC)
S521A	Rain Sensor
S534A	Automatic Air Conditioning
S544A	Cruise Control With Brake Function
S563A	Light Package
S575A	Supplementary 12V Sockets
S5A1A	LED Fog Lights
S5A2A	LED Headlight
S5DAA	Passenger Airbag Deactivation
S688A	HarmanKardon Surround Sound System
S698A	Area-Code 2 For DVD
S6NHA	Hands-Free With USB Interface
S710A	M Leather Steering Wheel
S850A	Dummy-SALAPA
S853A	Language Version English
S880A	On-Board Vehicle Literature English
S8KAA	Dummy-SALAPA
S8SMA	Car Ident. Number Visible From Outside
S8TGA	Thiefproofing Device
S993A	Model Year Code In VIN
S9AAA	Outer Skin Protection
P9CGA	Baltics Package 1

Here is the guide i have based on yesterday when coding:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8179599&postcount=52

Would be very greatful and thankful to somebody, who could help me to come to a solution, how to fully activate BMW live. I'm not sure whether i did VO coding right, but i think i followed the instructions carefully.
Thanks in advance,
Have a good day, everyone!

EDIT : since i have factory nbt, should i have my vin changed for activation?


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

hi guys, i've been looking and read every post but couldn't find it...

2016 G12, i have bmw assist, Live (but no street view) and apps but no browser, How can i add browser and street view??

i have all of those...
ONLINE_SERVICES = aktiv / Werte=01
ONLINE_BROWSER = beide_aktiv / Werte=03 
ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE = aktiv / Werte=01

p.s
i can code FDL but never VO coded nor have the software for it


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

sicess said:


> Hello, dear fellow bmw coders,
> Yestersay i have tried coding bmw live for my f30 lci 2016, i don't have any additional opts on my car that has to do something with internet, only bluetooth through which i can use hands-free and stream music. The thing that only changed after yesterdays coding, is i was able to enable mobile data sharing option under connections->bluetooth in my BMW. First when i connected my smartphone to my F30 and activated hotspot, then i went to connected drive option which was already factory default with some options (hotline, your service and etc.) most of them just have numbers to call in emergency. Then i just went ahead and pressed update bmw services, thought this would do the trick, but unfortunately it keeps on transferring data, then the message "Bmw services updated successful" appears without adding any other options on my bmw connectedrive.
> 
> Here is mine car equipment:
> ...


As far as I can see, Your car does not have option codes to BMW Live and Internet. So, the service is not authorized by your car's VIN. In that case, Live and internet are no longer possible to be activated.

I've read someplace here some guys using an emulator. But I'm not sure how it works.


----------



## sicess (Jan 26, 2017)

So you mean even though i change my VIN through coding that wouldnt help either, right?


----------



## funglenn (Oct 9, 2013)

has this ever worked for US based E60s? with $639


----------

